# Favorite iOS game



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2014)

What's your favorite game you played on the iPhone or iPad?

Mine would have to be 100 Floors. I like solving all these puzzles as I go up the towers one story at a time.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 11, 2014)

First Strike
If you haven't seen this game, check it out. It's one of the most beautiful games (in terms of visuals) on the App Store


----------



## FancyThat (Sep 12, 2014)

Simpsons tapped out, highly addictive to me. I love designing my town and playing any mini games that come up, like the current medieval pillaging of others towns. Or Mass Effect infiltrator, the controls are a bit annoying but I like the graphics.


----------



## nard (Sep 12, 2014)

I'd have to say the Sims Freeplay. It's fun to decorate their houses and stuff like that. But my second favorite is Diver Dogs. I like the action feel and it just never goes away during the levels. You guys should try it.


----------



## Sholee (Sep 12, 2014)

I like games like Hay Day, Restaurant Story, etc where you only need to check in every few hours.
and then I play Candy Crush like an addict during my commute to and from work.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2014)

I forgot to mention in my first post that I like other games similar to 100 floors.


Doors and Rooms
Doors and Rooms 2
Diamond Penthouse Escape
Diamond Penthouse Escape 2
Ruby Loft Escape
Emerald Den Escape
Sapphire Room Escape


----------



## Beachland (Sep 12, 2014)

I think I'd have to say plague inc. It's nice for passing time when I'm waiting for something.


----------



## jamesbarba (Sep 12, 2014)

Game Boy Advance emulator... those old games are still better than most of the crap that comes out of the $1 market


----------



## nammie (Sep 12, 2014)

Puzzle and Dragons... its super addicting, plus the arts really nice!


----------



## mayornen (Sep 12, 2014)

Covet fashion!
Reminds me of roiworld
I'm an adult


----------



## Celes (Sep 12, 2014)

Mine would be Love Live! School Idol Festival. It's crazy addictive and I'm a sucker for rhythm games. :3


----------



## BestTownEver (Sep 13, 2014)

My Singing Monsters... Even though I'm kind of sick of it now, I played it every single day six months straight! I check in on it every couple days now, and I still try for the rare and seasonal monsters. That's my favorite kind of game, like AC. Check every day, new stuff to do, little goals and world-building.


----------



## Frjck (Sep 14, 2014)

Omg I was addicted to Hay Day for literally a year and more. Every time I could connect to wifi I would play Hay Day! I think I reached level 24 or 25 i dont remember. But i stopped playing Hay day when I got back into Skyrim (not and iOS game but whatever ) from not playing it for 1-2 years. I stopped both for Cookie Clicker then stopped Cookie Clicker after I got 100+ million cookies then I went onto Flappy Bird for a week. After that I am pretty sure I got into Fish Out of Water (which is amazing 0-0) for several months until I got ACNL!


----------



## Bcat (Sep 14, 2014)

Layton Brothers mystery room! It's the only game on my iphone, and I only got it because I love Professor Layton.


----------



## Mr. Kat (Sep 14, 2014)

Currently, my favorite iOS game is Angry Birds Epic. It sounds like a really boring title, but it's actually pretty good, in my opinion. It's a role-playing game. I'm usually not into those kinds of games, but this one has kept my interest for a little bit. I'm kind of stuck in a certain area of the game, so I haven't really been playing it a lot lately.


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't really play many games on my phone (or at all really.. 90% of the apps on my phone are photo editing or shopping), but I really like Piano Tiles! Call me simple..


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Sep 14, 2014)

My favourite iOS game would have to be Mega Jump. I used to play it all the time but it drains so much battery when I'm out (as well as any other game/app on the iPhone).


----------



## RisingStar (Sep 14, 2014)

Well I personally like playing Dragon City, not quite a mobile game on its own as it's connected to FB, but.. Dragons, I love them so xD

Also Frozen Free Fall. I'm kinda addicted to that, since I got it during my obsession of Frozen xD


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Sep 15, 2014)

I like BuyPartisan. I zap all my barcodes to see who they;re donating to


----------



## Cou (Sep 15, 2014)

Aside from the AA Trilogy and Dual Destinies, I really love Wipeout. I end up deleting my games after beating it or not playing for a long while but it's stayed here for like a year now which is wow for me and I play it when I'm out and I really have nothing else to do (esp when my internet is crap). I loved Subway Surf and Temple Run when I had it though, I just never found the time to keep playing them. I just downloaded "I Love Coffee" from Line this morning and I've been playing it since. IF YOU PLAY IT PLEASE ADD ME I'm in need of friends and ingredients, etc., lol. I also enjoyed Bakery Story when I had my first iTouch but since I had to reset it, the data was also erased so 

Anyway, I also love some otome games on iOS haha... ha... hahaha..


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 24, 2014)

GBA4iOS, I really enjoy playing old GBA Titles Nintendo would never release for iOS on my devices. I also like how you can now add cheats since I don't really play with PC emulators much and don't have a Gameshark/AR for GBA games. I can now experience the cheats available for those who play on the computer/have AR. Mostly the only cheats I use are those for Event items in Pokemon though.


----------



## Tessie (Sep 25, 2014)

I really like QuizUp, you play with people online and it's a question based game, so many categories *-*


I also like Cut The Rope, fun little physics based game


----------



## JoJoCan (Sep 27, 2014)

Cydia. LOL (jk. jk)

Ummmm idk !


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 27, 2014)

I'd have to say Battle Cats, Dragon Skies or Mega Jump.


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

Honestly I probably play Solitaire the most.
Plague Inc. was fun for a while though.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I used to be fairly obsessed with the Voltage, Inc. Otome Games.

Good times.


----------



## Mechikoko (Oct 2, 2014)

EpicRainbow said:


> Mine would be Love Live! School Idol Festival. It's crazy addictive and I'm a sucker for rhythm games. :3



Love live is my favorite as well!!
During the event I lose a lot of sleep trying to get the SR girls >,< It's also stressful so I've taken a break from playing.
But it's very cool to find another player here


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 3, 2014)

I dobt really play them but probably doodle jump


----------



## Fawning (Oct 4, 2014)

not gonna lie, mine's the kim kardashian game.


----------

